# A Peek at the RGS As Preserved at the Ridgway Railroad Museum in Colorado



## RonsTrainsNThings (Jun 9, 2017)

On a recent trip to Colorado I had the opportunity to visit the Ridgway Railroad Museum and interview one of it members. They are working to preserve the rich history of the Rio Grande Southern Railroad and narrow gauge mountain railroading in Colorado in general. Here is a peek inside and a glimpse of some of the projects they have going right now.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hey, this is cool! I have family in Montrose, which is not too far from Ridgeway, and we get down there a couple times a year. I'll definitely add this museum to the itinerary for my next trip down there! Thanks for posting this.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

